

Show HN: OSX port of the Light, Efficient Network Simulator (LENS) - hbrouwer
http://hbrouwer.github.com/lensosx/

======
hbrouwer
Lens is a TCL/TK based network simulator that is used in the field of
computational neuroscience. This is our port to the modern OSX platform. This
port is "as is". This means that any issues that present in the original Lens,
might be present in the port too.

~~~
hbrouwer
I added some screenshots too :-)

------
ortatherox
That's a beautiful logo you have there. :)

~~~
shimsham
Is it only me, or is there something faintly worrying about a comment
regarding the logo (which, as pretty as it is, has absolutely nothing to do
with the announcement). May I also apologise in advance if I've inadvertantly
misunderstood the purpose of the announcement.

